# I think a place to talk about DSiWare and DSi hacking would be awesome



## hova1 (Feb 19, 2009)

make it happen plox.
i mean really. this is one of the biggest DS community i know and a sub forum just about the DSi and DSi specific flashcarts would be on hand, now that it's coming so soon in the US and AUS.


----------



## Narin (Feb 19, 2009)

The "DSi specific flashcarts" are just normal DS flashcharts made to work on the DSi. They run in a DS compatibility mode meaning that they don't have access to anything a normal DS doesn't have. So they can't access the extra RAM, processing power, cameras, SD slot. They also can't run any DSIWare apps or games as well. Basically they are just normal DS flashcards. So in the end, they fall under the same categories as their normal DS counterparts. The AceKard 2i for example even uses the same firmware as the Acekard 2, so new forums aren't needed for them.

Also the DSi is virtually a normal DS with some added extra features. Other than the ability to run DSiWare, theres really nothing that different about it that would warrant a new forum. Its just an upgrade from a DS, not a new console.


----------

